# Banner & Boomer on Equusite



## RJRMINIS (Aug 21, 2008)

Banner and Boomer are on todays pictures on www.equusite.com if you want to vote for the lil spotted longears!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 21, 2008)

Adorable!!!





Why, of course, they got my votes!



those Longears ~ little & big


----------



## ponyarab (Aug 30, 2008)

I went and voted as that is such a cute picture. In fact Banner is going to come and live with me here in Texas after he is weaned and his career will be a show donkey and later on a herd sire.


----------

